# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  روش دو در میون تست زدن یعنی چی ؟

## medical

*سلام دوستان یک سوال دارم
روش دو در میون تست زدن یعنی چی؟؟؟مثلا 200 تا تست رو چه جور بزنم با دو در میون؟؟؟؟ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین*

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

سیلام

2تابزن یکی نزن.2تا بزن یکی نزن.همینطوری الی ماشاالله 

مثل همون یکی درمیونه.حالا شده 2درمیون

----------


## medical

:Y (772): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

ولی بهم گفتن همینجا که یکی بزن و2تا نزن
اقااااااااااااا کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  کککککککک اخرش چی کار کنم

----------


## Lara27

> 


من که بهتون توضیح دادم متوجه نشدید؟

مثلا تست 1 رو بزن بعدش 2و3 رو نزن بعد برو 4 رو بزن و تا اخرهمینطور
یکی در میون هم میشه مثلا 1 رو بزن 2 رو نزن و برو 3 رو بزن مثلا فقط فردها روی بزن یا فقط زوج هارو

----------


## medical

> من که بهتون توضیح دادم متوجه نشدید؟
> 
> مثلا تست 1 رو بزن بعدش 2و3 رو نزن بعد برو 4 رو بزن و تا اخرهمینطور
> یکی در میون هم میشه مثلا 1 رو بزن 2 رو نزن و برو 3 رو بزن مثلا فقط فردها روی بزن یا فقط زوج هارو


ولی الان یکی گفت همین بالای شما که یعنی 2 تا بزن ویکی نزن یعنی 1 و2 رو بزن و 3 رو نزن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!این با حرف شما یکیه /؟؟؟من که گیج شدم

----------


## Lara27

> ولی الان یکی گفت همین بالای شما که یعنی 2 تا بزن ویکی نزن یعنی 1 و2 رو بزن و 3 رو نزن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!این با حرف شما یکیه /؟؟؟من که گیج شدم


2 درمیون یعنی بین هر دو تست به اندازه دو تست دیگه فاصله بیفته

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ولی بهم گفتن همینجا که یکی بزن و2تا نزن
> اقااااااااااااا کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  کککککککک اخرش چی کار کنم



نمیدونم شاید ایشون درست میگن :Yahoo (22): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> 2 درمیون یعنی بین هر دو تست به اندازه دو تست دیگه فاصله بیفته



بالاخره چیشد؟؟2تا بزنه 2تا نزنه

یا1ی بزنه 2تا نزنه؟؟؟

----------


## medical

بالاخره دو درمیون یعنی تست 1 را بزنم و تست 2 و3 را نزنم؟؟؟اینجوری از 200 تا تست چن تا زده میشه؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*بالاخره چی شد دوستان من گیج ومبهوت شدم به دادم برسین*

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> بالاخره دو درمیون یعنی تست 1 را بزنم و تست 2 و3 را نزنم؟؟؟اینجوری از 200 تا تست چن تا زده میشه؟؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> *بالاخره چی شد دوستان من گیج ومبهوت شدم به دادم برسین*


من خودمم با حرف این عزیز گیجیدم

ولی به نظر من همون 2تابزن 1ی نزنه

----------


## kouchoulou

عزیزم توی گوگل یه سرچ میکردی برات میومد خوب...

بفرما اینم یکی از وبسایت هایی که درباره ی این روش گفته...

حسین حصاری؛ مدرس زبان آموزشگاههای کنکور

----------


## medical

ممنون اینجوری از 200 تا تست با روش دو درمیون چن تا میشه؟؟با روش یک درمیون چندتا؟؟؟؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> عزیزم توی گوگل یه سرچ میکردی برات میومد خوب...
> 
> بفرما اینم یکی از وبسایت هایی که درباره ی این روش گفته...
> 
> حسین حصاری؛ مدرس زبان آموزشگاههای کنکور


با عرض معذرت شما که خوندین میشه بگین چه جوریه؟؟؟؟

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> ممنون اینجوری از 200 تا تست با روش دو درمیون چن تا میشه؟؟با روش یک درمیون چندتا؟؟؟؟؟


اگه این سایتی ک گذاشتن رو خوندی واسه منم بگو چطوره. :Y (472): 

حوصله خوندن ندارم

----------


## medical

*یعنی هیچ کس نمدونه دودر میون تست زدن چه جوریه و 200 تا تست به روش دو درمیون و یک درمیون چن تا میشه؟؟؟*

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> عزیزم توی گوگل یه سرچ میکردی برات میومد خوب...
> 
> بفرما اینم یکی از وبسایت هایی که درباره ی این روش گفته...
> 
> حسین حصاری؛ مدرس زبان آموزشگاههای کنکور


ما مشکلمون اینه که روش 2درمیون چیه.اینکه روش خوندن و اینکه چطور بهرته تست بزنیمه!!!!!

----------


## kouchoulou

> ممنون اینجوری از 200 تا تست با روش دو درمیون چن تا میشه؟؟با روش یک درمیون چندتا؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> با عرض معذرت شما که خوندین میشه بگین چه جوریه؟؟؟؟


خواهش میکنم.چرا معذرت؟
من نخوندم.فقط گوگل سرچ کردم و این اومد برام.منم لینکش رو گذاشتم در اختیارتون

ولی این روشیه که بهتون کمک میکنه وسواستون رو سر جلسه کم کنید و نخواید که همه ی پرسش ها رو جواب بدید.

این جوریه که یک تست حل میکنید و بین اون و تست پسینی که میخواید حل کنید دو تست حل نشده باقی میزارید.

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> *یعنی هیچ کس نمدونه دودر میون تست زدن چه جوریه و 200 تا تست به روش دو درمیون و یک درمیون چن تا میشه؟؟؟*


حالا خیلی فرق میکنه که چند در میون تست بزنی؟؟؟؟

----------


## medical

> خواهش میکنم.چرا معذرت؟
> من نخوندم.فقط گوگل سرچ کردم و این اومد برام.منم لینکش رو گذاشتم در اختیارتون
> 
> ولی این روشیه که بهتون کمک میکنه وسواستون رو سر جلسه کم کنید و نخواید که همه ی پرسش ها رو جواب بدید.
> 
> 
> 
> این جوریه که یک تست حل میکنید و بین اون و تست پسینی که میخواید حل کنید دو تست حل نشده باقی میزارید.



اهان پس یعنی بین دو تست که میخواهیم دو تست فاصله بفته یعنی تست 1 رو بزنم و 2 و3 نزنم و برم سراغ تست 4؟؟؟درسته؟

----------


## kouchoulou

> ما مشکلمون اینه که روش 2درمیون چیه.اینکه روش خوندن و اینکه چطور بهرته تست بزنیمه!!!!!


درسته ولی اگه توی وب یکم بگردی پیداش میکنی.

دقیق یادم نیست کجا خوندم روش رو ولی وفکر میکنم تویهمراه من مهروماه یا مشاوره صفرکلوین بود :Yahoo (35):

----------


## kouchoulou

> اهان پس یعنی بین دو تست که میخواهیم دو تست فاصله بفته یعنی تست 1 رو بزنم و 2 و3 نزنم و برم سراغ تست 4؟؟؟درسته؟


exatlyدقیقا...

----------


## medical

> حالا خیلی فرق میکنه که چند در میون تست بزنی؟؟؟؟


اره اخه چون تعداد تستا زیاده یکی بهم گفت یا یک درمیون بزن یا دو درمیون ...منم موندم دو درمیون چه روشیه یک بار فکر کردم یعنی 2 تا بزنم و یکی نزنم ویکبار فکر کردم یکی بزنم و 2تا نزنم که دودوست عزیزاینجا بجز شما معتقدن که باید یکی بزنم و 2 تا نزنم

----------


## kouchoulou

> اره اخه چون تعداد تستا زیاده یکی بهم گفت یا یک درمیون بزن یا دو درمیون ...منم موندم دو درمیون چه روشیه یک بار فکر کردم یعنی 2 تا بزنم و یکی نزنم ویکبار فکر کردم یکی بزنم و 2تا نزنم که دودوست عزیزاینجا بجز شما معتقدن که باید یکی بزنم و 2 تا نزنم


آقای عزیز...
یک در میون یعنی یکی در میان دوتا

حالا دو در میون میشه چی؟

آورین،دو در میان دوتا...

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> اره اخه چون تعداد تستا زیاده یکی بهم گفت یا یک درمیون بزن یا دو درمیون ...منم موندم دو درمیون چه روشیه یک بار فکر کردم یعنی 2 تا بزنم و یکی نزنم ویکبار فکر کردم یکی بزنم و 2تا نزنم که دودوست عزیزاینجا بجز شما معتقدن که باید یکی بزنم و 2 تا نزنم


چون من پستم نخورده به این روش تست زدن چیزی که فکر میکردم هستش رو گفتم

وسواس دارم درمورد تست زدن باید همشو بزنم

موفق باشید

----------


## medical

> چون من پستم نخورده به این روش تست زدن چیزی که فکر میکردم هستش رو گفتم
> 
> وسواس دارم درمورد تست زدن باید همشو بزنم
> 
> موفق باشید


ممنون از نطر شما...اتفاقا منم مثل شما وسولس داشتم همرو بزنم ولی بهم پیشنهاد یک دمیون و دو در میون دادن...فکر کنم عالیه

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

من یکی که به طور کامل گیج شدم و از معرکه کنار میکشم :2: 

تست هاتو نذار رو هم تلمبار شه که این همه آدمو گیج کنی خخخخ

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

من یکی که به طور کامل گیج شدم و از معرکه کنار میکشم :2: 

تست هاتو نذار رو هم تلمبار شه که این همه آدمو گیج کنی خخخخ

----------


## Lara27

2 در میون از خود کلمه مشخصه که یعنی 2تا رو نزنی

----------


## medical

> 2 در میون از خود کلمه مشخصه که یعنی 2تا رو نزنی


فقظ یک سوال دیگه دوست عزیز با روش دو درمیون از 200 تا تست چند تا میشه وبا روش یک درمیون چنتا؟؟؟پیشاپیش سپاسگزارم

----------


## kouchoulou

_همونی که من گفتم درسته ...

نه انصافا دیکتاتوری رو حال میکنید؟؟؟

خخخخخ_ :Yahoo (23): _





اصلا هم خنده نداشت_ :Yahoo (31):

----------


## kouchoulou

> فقظ یک سوال دیگه دوست عزیز با روش دو درمیون از 200 تا تست چند تا میشه وبا روش یک درمیون چنتا؟؟؟پیشاپیش سپاسگزارم


داداش ار اول دو در میون بزن.
بعد تستایی رو که حل کردی کنار بزار برای بار دو یک در میون.

----------


## Lara27

> فقظ یک سوال دیگه دوست عزیز با روش دو درمیون از 200 تا تست چند تا میشه وبا روش یک درمیون چنتا؟؟؟پیشاپیش سپاسگزارم


2در میون رو نمیدونم ولی خیلی کم میشه از نصف کمتر میشه
یه درمیون هم میشه نصف تستا 
اگه اشتباه نکنم

----------


## medical

> 2در میون رو نمیدونم ولی خیلی کم میشه از نصف کمتر میشه
> یه درمیون هم میشه نصف تستا 
> اگه اشتباه نکنم


مرسی...کاش مقدار دقیشو از 200 تا با روش دو درمیون میگفتید ولی باز هم سپاس

----------


## kouchoulou

> مرسی...کاش مقدار دقیشو از 200 تا با روش دو درمیون میگفتید ولی باز هم سپاس


با روش یک در میون میشه نصف تست ها یا 100.و با رو دو در میون میشه یک چهارم تست ها یعنی 50

----------


## Erfan-star

اینقدر روی یک در میون و دو در میون حساسیت به خرج ندید.
شما بهتره با توجه به درس مربوطه و میزان تسلط تصمیم بگیرید چطوری تست بزنید مثلا من برا گسسته یکی در میون میزنم ولی برای فیزیک از هر سه تا دوتا رو حل میکنم ، البته ربط به فصلش داره و اینکه با چقدر تست زدن بشه یادگرفت و تعداد متغیره و کنار تست های حل شده علامت میزنم.
وسواس تو تست زدن اصلا خوب نیست ، شما فقط ببین چند تا تست لازم داری تا اون فصل رو یادبگیری و همون قدر بزن و باقی تست ها رو هم میتونی کم کم تو مراحل مرور درس و... بزنی.

----------


## mbt.danial

> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> ولی بهم گفتن همینجا که یکی بزن و2تا نزن
> اقااااااااااااا کمککککککککککککککککککککککک  کککککککک اخرش چی کار کنم


اینقد فرقش مهمه عایا!
مثلا اگه 5 تا در میون نیاز باشه  بازنم توضیح میخوای؟

خب خلاصش اینه که چند تا نزن که وقت کنی یه دور تا اخر تستا بزنی بقیه دور 2...

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> اینقدر روی یک در میون و دو در میون حساسیت به خرج ندید.
> شما بهتره با توجه به درس مربوطه و میزان تسلط تصمیم بگیرید چطوری تست بزنید مثلا من برا گسسته یکی در میون میزنم ولی برای فیزیک از هر سه تا دوتا رو حل میکنم ، البته ربط به فصلش داره و اینکه با چقدر تست زدن بشه یادگرفت و تعداد متغیره و کنار تست های حل شده علامت میزنم.
> وسواس تو تست زدن اصلا خوب نیست ، شما فقط ببین چند تا تست لازم داری تا اون فصل رو یادبگیری و همون قدر بزن و باقی تست ها رو هم میتونی کم کم تو مراحل مرور درس و... بزنی.


بعــــــــــله این که صد در صد

حالا گفتیم وسواس اینقدر شدید نیست که

----------

